# Processor Fan header seems to be dead, change motherboard ?



## z3r0 (Apr 17, 2015)

When I was working on my PC it suddenly turned off, I tried switching it ON, after POST beep, it turned off again.

When I checked inside the cabinet, the Processor fan was not spinning.. so the BIOS setting automatically shuts down, because processor is overheating.

I tried connecting the fan to another system fan header in the mother board, it was spinning. Now I am running the processor fan, from the system fan header which has only 3 pins, so the fan runs at full speed always.

Is it ok to run the processor fan from system fan header 3 pin, while the fan has 4 pin cable. Is there any risk ?

If not should I change the motherboard or motherboard & processor, please guide me what should I do. In case I have to change the hardware my budget is 10 to 12K ?

Below is my current configuration:
Processor: Intel E8400
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO Cooler
Mother Board:Abit IP35E
RAM: Corsair 2*1GB(800MHz) - TWIN2X2048-6400
PSU: Seasonic S12II 430W
APC BackUPS RS Series 600VA/360V, UPS model - BR600CI-IN

Graphics Card: Sapphire HD5670 1GDDR5 PCI - E HDMI/DVI-I/DP
HDD: Western Digital Caviar SE16 320GB 7200RPM 16MB (WD3200AAKS
Cabinet: Cooler Master Elite 330 Computer Case
DVD Writer: Samsung SH -S203 SATA DVD RW or Lite - On 20X With Light Scrib


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 17, 2015)

z3r0 said:


> In case I have to change the hardware my budget is 10 to 12K ?



[STRIKE]Processor: Intel Pentium G 3220 -3800, (Amazon.in: Buy Intel Pentium Processor G3220 3.0 GHz LGA 1150 BX80646G3220 Online at Low Prices in India | Intel Reviews & Ratings)
Mother Board: Gigabyte H81M-S1 -3500, (GIGABYTE H81M-S1 Motherboard - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal)
RAM: Corsair Value Select 8GB 1600Mhz CL11 -4400. (Corsair Value DDR3 8 GB Desktop RAM (8GB Value 1600 C11 (CMV8GX3M1A1600C11)) - Buy RAM Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com)
TOTAL -11,700.

Below is your current configuration which can be reused with the above configuration:

CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO Cooler
PSU: Seasonic S12II 430W
APC BackUPS RS Series 600VA/360V, UPS model - BR600CI-IN
Graphics Card: Sapphire HD5670 1GDDR5 PCI - E HDMI/DVI-I/DP
HDD: Western Digital Caviar SE16 320GB 7200RPM 16MB (WD3200AAKS)
Cabinet: Cooler Master Elite 330 Computer Case
DVD Writer: Samsung SH -S203 SATA DVD-RW & Lite-On 20X With Light Scribe[/STRIKE]

edit:do not post just for the sake of posting.


----------



## maheshn (Apr 17, 2015)

z3r0 said:


> When I was working on my PC it suddenly turned off, I tried switching it ON, after POST beep, it turned off again.
> 
> When I checked inside the cabinet, the Processor fan was not spinning.. so the BIOS setting automatically shuts down, because processor is overheating.
> 
> ...



In answer to your 1st question, running the CPU fan off a sys fan header by itself is not a risk. As you yourself have mentioned the only thing is it will run at full speed all the time and thus be a little noisier. 

However, since some portion of your motherboard has failed, there is no guarantee that other part(s) may not fail in future. Safest option would be to change mobo+cpu.

In the end its' the user's choice


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 18, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Processor: Intel Pentium G 3220 -3800, (Amazon.in: Buy Intel Pentium Processor G3220 3.0 GHz LGA 1150 BX80646G3220 Online at Low Prices in India | Intel Reviews & Ratings)
> Mother Board: Gigabyte H81M-S1 -3500, (GIGABYTE H81M-S1 Motherboard - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal)
> RAM: Corsair Value Select 8GB 1600Mhz CL11 -4400. (Corsair Value DDR3 8 GB Desktop RAM (8GB Value 1600 C11 (CMV8GX3M1A1600C11)) - Buy RAM Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com)
> TOTAL -11,700.
> ...



Alright, seriously do you think with your a*s? OP is asking if it's okay running cpu fan that way and if he should change hardware because of faulty fan header. He is not asking for suggestions on new purchase specifically. Read the post carefully and post accordingly, not blindly. Post count won't help in your life.  ^ 999999

@*z3r0*

> Its completely fine running a 4 pin fan on a 3 pin header. As you said, it will always run at full speed.

> You can control the fan speed using software such as Open Hardware Monitor or even from the BIOS. There should be a setting similar to "associate fan to" or "use temperature for this fan". Set that to CPU and it will be controlled according to CPU temperature.

> There is no harm in running CPU fan at full speed. I do that all the time during summers.

> No need to purchase new hardware. It's fine.


----------

